
HP-42S Calculator and the Space Shuttle Program (2009) - mcargian
https://hpinspace.wordpress.com/2009/07/16/hp-42s-and-the-space-shuttle-program/
======
pinewurst
This is really interesting but I find myself puzzling that even a PC wasn't
available instead? Heck, SPARCstation 1 (a truly lovely system) was introduced
in '89\. I had an older Sun 3 on my desk in '88 coming previously from an
employer where I had a personal terminal attached to a VAX 8600 running Unix.

Was NASA requiring its engineers to work frozen in 1968, having to submit
punched decks, so a calculator was such a step up?

